# Welcome to (place)



## Baby007

Hi all,

Mi dispiace, ma non parlo italiano, parlo soltanto inglese. 

I have just had a wonderful holiday in formentera and this has inspired me learn italian. However, I need a quick fix to impress my italian friends. It is an informal conversation with a male friend. This is the text I want to translate...

*Welcome to my home, I hope you like it.*

*I appreciate you coming all the way from Rome.*

*This weekend we are going to improve your english and my italian, don't worry if you speak slowly, it helps to think about what you want to say. I'll do the same.*


Molte grazie.


----------



## Jana337

Baby007 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> MisMi  dispiace, ma non parlo italiano, parlo soltanto inglese  soltanto .
> 
> I have just had a wonderful holiday in formentera and this has inspired me learn italian. However, I need a quick fix to impress my italian friends. It is an informal conversation with a male friend. This is the text I want to translate...
> 
> *Welcome to my home, I hope you like it.*
> 
> *I appreciate you coming all the way from Rome.*
> 
> *This weekend we are going to improve your english and my italian, don't worry if you speak slowly, it helps to think about what you want to say. I'll do the same.*
> 
> 
> Melto Molte grazie.


Hi Baby and welcome! 

Please read our rules to see how to choose (and, more importantly, how NOT to choose) thread titles.
My attempt:
Benvenuto/a (your guest is a man/woman) in mia casa - spero ti piaccia.
Sono lieto/a (you are a man/woman) che tu sia arrivato/a (your guest) da Roma.
Questa fine settimana/questo weekend proviamo a migliorare il tuo inglese e il mio italiano. Non preoccuparti se parli lentamente. Parlando letamente ti puoi concentrare su quello che vuoi dire. Io farò lo stesso.

Hope this helps. But please wait for the natives.

Jana


----------



## lsp

Jana337 said:
			
		

> ...Parlando le*n*tamente ti puoi concentrare su quello che vuoi dire. Io farò lo stesso.
> 
> Hope this helps. But please wait for the natives.
> 
> Jana


tiny typo...


----------



## Baby007

Hi Jana,

Thanks for your attempt. I am a female talking to a male friend. Would it be correct to go something like this.....

*Benvenuto in mia casa - spero ti piaccia.*
*
Sono lieta che tu sia arrivato da Roma.

Questo weekend proviamo a migliorare il tuo inglese e il mio italiano. Non preoccuparti se parli lentamente. Parlando lentamente ti puoi concentrare su quello che vuoi dire. Io farò lo stesso.*

Thanks
Baby


----------



## Silvia B

Baby007 said:
			
		

> *Benvenuto in mia casa - spero ti piaccia.*
> *
> Sono lieta che tu sia arrivato da Roma.
> 
> Questo weekend proviamo a migliorare il tuo inglese e il mio italiano. Non preoccuparti se parli lentamente. Parlando lentamente ti puoi concentrare su quello che vuoi dire. Io farò lo stesso.*



*Benvenuto a casa mia*, 'benvenuto in mia casa' is not correct.
_Sono felice che tu sia venuto da Roma_ 
...a bit better..I mean, you came from Rome to meet me..thanks. Because to say 'Sono lieta che tu sia arrivato da Roma' is a bit strange...why should you specify it, seems that you are happy that he lives in Rome.
I would avoid "da Roma". I think what you mean is "I am glad you are here/came", don't you?

Hope it helps..


----------



## Baby007

Hi Silvia,

You have a point there, I suppose it is a bit excessive to to specify Rome. Here is the final draft...I hope I have managed to piece it all together..lol. I better start practising. I have 2 weeks to perfect my pronounciations.

_Benvenuto a casa mia_* - spero ti piaccia.

*_Sono felice che tu sia venuto_

*Questo weekend proviamo a migliorare il tuo inglese e il mio italiano. Non preoccuparti se parli lentamente. Parlando lentamente ti puoi concentrare su quello che vuoi dire. Io farò lo stesso.*

Thank you, very, very, much
Baby


----------



## Silvia B

Perfect Baby!


----------



## Silvia

Baby007 said:
			
		

> I have 2 weeks to perfect my pronounciations pronunciation.


I have 3 months, but I'd need a couple of years!


----------



## Baby007

Hi Silvia good luck! 

Even my English is suffering due to the strain...lol

Baby!


----------



## Korena

Ciao!

I would like to know how to say "Welcome to English class," in Italian. My try is:

_Benvenuti in la classe l'inglese!_
But I'm not sure whether or not to use _benvenuti _or _benvenuto_. I'm also not good at sentence structure...  So if anyone could help, that would be great!

-Grazie, Korena


----------



## Moogey

Hi Korena,

I'm not an Italian native, but I would say "Benvenuti al corso italiano".

I'm pretty sure that you use "benvenuto" when welcoming just one male person, "benvenuta" when welcoming one female, "benvenuti" when welcoming multiple people of mixed gender, or all males, and "benvenute" when welcoming a bunch of all females.

And by the way, _if_ you were going to say "in the", it would contract to "nella" instead of "in la" 

-M


----------



## TrentinaNE

Ciao, Korena.  Your attempt was not bad.  I think it should be (assuming you are talking to multiple people):  _Benvenuti alla classe d'italiano._

To can be translated as _in_ or _a_ depending on the context.  In this case, I believe the preposition is _a_, which combined with _la_ before _classe_ becomes _alla_.  

But we'll find out for sure when the Italians wake up.   

Elisabetta

Edited to add:  Moogey, I think it also needs to be _corso d'italiano_ because it's a course that teaches Italian.


----------



## Elisa68

_Benvenuti al corso d'inglese. (_Un po' da Elisabetta ed un po' da Moogey )

Perché avete corretto _d'inglese_ con _d'italiano_? Credo che il benvenuto sia per studenti italiani che frequentano un corso d'inglese, o sbaglio?


----------



## Moogey

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> _Benvenuti al corso d'inglese. (_Un po' da Elisabetta ed un po' da Moogey )
> 
> Perché avete corretto _d'inglese_ con _d'italiano_? Credo che il benvenuto sia per studenti italiani che frequentano un corso d'inglese, o sbaglio?


Oops, scusa, l'ho letto erroneamente. Probabilmente troppo veloce. Non facevo l'attenzione  Dovrebbe essere come tu l'hai detto: "Benvenuti al corso d'inglese"

-M


----------



## Nixor

hey there.. can someone tell me how to translate this both if I were typing it and if I were speaking it? I'm kind of learning Italian, but my verbal speech is very very bad.  Thanx in advance,

NiXoR


----------



## Benedetto

Benevenut/o/a/i in America.

It is the same whether written or spoken.

ElaineG will remind you that it is spelled "Thanks" and that the proper use of capitals and punctuation are much appreciated here. Benvenuto a WR.


----------



## Nixor

Well, maybe I like spelling "Thanks" "Thankx".. I meant to spell it "Thanx", as a common thing to say thank you in America.

Another example:
In a letter, or email from a girl, they commonly spell "Tonight" "Tonite". It is not an error, more of a slang, "cutsie" term.


----------



## Txiri

Nixor, the forum is for people of all levels of the languages in question, and the reason it is frowned upon to use "email speak" or "chatspeak", is that learners of YOUR language may get confused at your "cutsie" approach to English.  It isn´t fair to them.

You wouldn´t want your answer to come back at you in an incomprehensible Italian that you wouldn´t understand, would you?  Be fair to others.


----------



## Jana337

> Except as a topic of discussion, chatspeak and SMS style are not acceptable. Members must do their best to write using standard language forms.


Thanks, Txiri. 
Nixor, correct spelling is not optional in this forum. Please respect our rules next time. 

Jana


----------



## galsouth

Hello, I am having a garden plaque made for my mother's birthday and would appreciate help with the correct spelling & grammar.

I think it should read: "Benvenuto a mio giardino".  However, since it is my mother's garden, should it read: "Benvenuto a mia giardino"?

Thanks for your guidance!

galsouth


----------



## brian

Ciao galsouth,

Don't quote me on this yet since it's for a plaque and I'm not a native, BUT I think you should use the article "il" (which forces "a" + "il" = "al").  Also, I don't know if the singular or the plural of _benvenuto_ is more common in things like this.  I assume you're welcoming everyone though, so how about:

_Benvenuti al mio giardino._

Let's await some native opinions though.

And welcome to WR! 


Brian


P.S. The form of _mio/mia_ is strictly dependent upon the noun it modifies, in this case _giardino_, and NOT the person to whom _mio_ refers.


----------



## lsp

> _Benvenuti al mio giardino._


I'm not a native, but I'm pretty comfortable agreeing with this, Brian! And welcome to WR, galsouth


----------



## BURRITO

Hi!
Io direi "Benvenuti NEL mio giardino"


----------



## giovist

Esatto! In italiano si dice: "Benvenuti nel mio giardino!"


----------



## chelle

how do you say this in italian?


----------



## claudine2006

Benvenuti al mio sito internet!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Generically:_ Benvenuto al mio sito web_.

If you are specifically addressing a female, then use _benvenuta_.  For multiple people, _benvenuti _(all male or mixed group), _benvenute_ (all female).

Welcome to WRF!

Elisabetta


----------



## smiling

io direi benvenuti NEL piu che AL


----------



## cartaplus

Korena said:


> Ciao!
> 
> I would like to know how to say "Welcome to English class," in Italian. My try is:
> 
> _Benvenuti in la classe l'inglese!_
> But I'm not sure whether or not to use _benvenuti _or _benvenuto_. I'm also not good at sentence structure...  So if anyone could help, that would be great!
> 
> -Grazie, Korena


 
Benvenuti alla lezione di inglese! that s the way we say it!


----------



## fallendarling

Hello,

Will this translate to "Welcome to XXXXX, Sue!"
(XXXXX = the name of the game, where Sue is a new player)

Benvenuto a XXXXX, Sue!

I am trying to welcome Sue to an online "MUD" which is simply an online roleplaying game.

Any help will be appreciated.

I hope I phrased this question the right way and gave enough information.
Thanks for your assistance.
Carolyn


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Benvenut*a* a XXXXX, Sue! (Sue is a girl).


----------



## eyeswideopen

Since XXXX is a roleplaying game and not a place, I would go for
Benvenuta in XXXX, Sue!
or
Benvenuta su XXXX, Sue!
(For example, in Italian we use to say 
"sei su Internet" or "sei in Internet" but not "sei a Internet")
 Cecilia


----------



## Paulfromitaly

eyeswideopen said:


> Since XXXX is a roleplaying game and not a place, I would go for
> Benvenuta in XXXX, Sue!
> Cecilia


Yes, you're right.


----------



## msdg19

Hello. We are making a sign for an event and would like to say "Welcome to Italy" in Italian. How would you say that? Thank you.


----------



## Benzene

Hi msdg19!

"*Welcome to Italy*" = "*Benvenuti in Italia*" 

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## msdg19

Thank you.


----------

